# The Pit



## Frost (Sep 27, 2004)

Though some of you guys may be interested in this.

 People have died trying to get to the bottom of this mysterious pit....


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 28, 2004)

I love hidden treasure stories. Unfortunately, most of them turn out to be more myth than reality.

Actually, I think I have heard of this one before. Probably on one of those late-night radio talk shows that talk about stuff like this. Some of the details sounded familiar, anyway.

On the whole, though, I like the idea of the story more than the idea of ever finding anything. I think it is good to have some mystery in the world.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 29, 2004)

I could've sworn that Cormac had posted something on this topic before...but I cannae find it.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Sep 30, 2004)

A very interesting and captivating read.  I forgot how exciting treasure stories were!  What lurks down there?  It must be something extremely valuable as the pit is so ridiculously construed....


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 5, 2005)

That is cool 

That could inspire anything from a pirate story to Lovecraft....


----------

